# Ramrod chopper



## Billythekid (Jun 29, 2021)

I got one of the coolest chopper bike from back in the day a western autos ramrod this thing if sweet I got it from the original owner which received it for his 10th birthday he said he was the oldest of 6 which I am also I know weird and he said all his siblings learned to ride on it seems crazy for how nice it is in my house growing up this thing would be unrecognizable as a bike by the time we all got done with it but thankfully they took good care of it 

he said they tried to sell it for $600 about ten years ago and lowered the price down to $200 with no takers well when he listed it last night for $200 I responded within 20 minutes of the post being made and he agreed to hold it till 4 in the afternoon about mid way through with the next morning I see the same pics from the ad on market place on a forsale page for old bikes on Facebook asking what a good price was for the bike so I was panicking a little bit that somebody else was going to offer more than I did but I called when I got off work and it was still gonna be mine I drive a hour and a half one way paid the man $200 got a quick pic with him and “his “ now my bike and as I was loading it up he said don’t mind me I’m just gonna watch you drive off ….. I think he’s happy where his bike was going knowing it was gonna be well cared for as he told me several people told him it was worth more then he was asking and he told me if someone is willing to drive this far to get it it’s with the right guy 

thanks Paul


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 29, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> I got one of the coolest chopper bike from back in the day a western autos ramrod this thing if sweet I got it from the original owner which received it for his 10th birthday he said he was the oldest of 6 which I am also I know weird and he said all his siblings learned to ride on it seems crazy for how nice it is in my house growing up this thing would be unrecognizable as a bike by the time we all got done with it but thankfully they took good care of it
> 
> he said they tried to sell it for $600 about ten years ago and lowered the price down to $200 with no takers well when he listed it last night for $200 I responded within 20 minutes of the post being made and he agreed to hold it till 4 in the afternoon about mid way through with the next morning I see the same pics from the ad on market place on a forsale page for old bikes on Facebook asking what a good price was for the bike so I was panicking a little bit that somebody else was going to offer more than I did but I called when I got off work and it was still gonna be mine I drive a hour and a half one way paid the man $200 got a quick pic with him and “his “ now my bike and as I was loading it up he said don’t mind me I’m just gonna watch you drive off ….. I think he’s happy where his bike was going knowing it was gonna be well cared for as he told me several people told him it was worth more then he was asking and he told me if someone is willing to drive this far to get it it’s with the right guy
> 
> ...



Glad to see the next generation is going to enjoy it as well. I love those bikes nice grab.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Jul 4, 2021)

There was a Ram Rod car back in the day, as well. 



			https://www.hemmings.com/stories/article/oldsmobiles-w-31-350
		


Ted


----------

